# Coding for a Blood Pressure Screen



## fredcpc (Dec 13, 2012)

What are the correct codes for a simple Blood Pressure screen by a nurse. There are no apparent doctor's orders or dx for medical necessity. Only a reading was given, 140/90. What are the codes...or can it even be coded? 

Thank you for your help...


----------



## andreamgoodwin (Jan 9, 2013)

fredcpc said:


> What are the correct codes for a simple Blood Pressure screen by a nurse. There are no apparent doctor's orders or dx for medical necessity. Only a reading was given, 140/90. What are the codes...or can it even be coded?
> 
> Thank you for your help...




This should be a no charge visit. bill to patient!


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 9, 2013)

Honestly a nurse is not suppose to do any service unless she is operating under a physician order.


----------

